# Cuestion Mecanica para un transformador



## juan47 (May 22, 2018)

Mi dilema no es en la parte electrónica, ni tampoco en la parte electrica
La cuestión, es en lo relacionado con el montaje del carrete de un transformador, con el laminado en "E"
Lo publico aquí, porque es un transformador de audio, en una radio a válvulas, Si el moderador considera ,ya que es una cuestión mecánica(montaje), moderar, cambiar de sitio o borrar el tema sera de agradecer
Exponiendo el dilema
He rebobinado un trafo de una radio a válvulas, es el adaptador de impedancias de audio, lo he realizado manualmente y el problema me surje en que el bobinado,inutil de mi, me sobresale del carrete y no me entra en el entre-hierro de las laminas "E"
Por ello ruego a los que habéis bobinado mas de un trafo y tenéis experiencia en el montaje me dijerais una solución al dilema
            A) Habéis prensado previamente el bobinado hasta que ha cogido las dimensiones del carrete?
             B) No habéis tenido ese problema?
               C) Habéis vuelto a rebobinar?
He buscado esta cuestión por la red, sin resultado, ya que todo lo relacionado con trafos es sobre el calculo de ellos o bien no he sabido teclear correctamente sobre el tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

Después vemos dónde lo reubicamos 

Se suele apoyar una pequeña madera-tablita dónde sobresale y se va bajando con suaves golpes de martillo , de un lado y del otro.  

Los golpes son mas eficientes que la prensada . . .


----------



## juan47 (May 22, 2018)

Si, había pensado en poner dos gruesos en ambos lados para que así las aristas de las laminas no estropeasen el bobinado
Pero el carrete es de cartón, y en el hueco central se hace mas pequeño, con lo que me cambia las dimensiones
Muy agradecido, es lógico cambiarlo de ubicación, tal vez en "Aportes" si el tema es bien acogido por los demás miembros, ya que no tiene una relación muy directa con el tema del foro, pero si es una cuestión que puede surgir


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

Pensé que era carrete plástico 

 Primero un taco de madera con la medida justa del centro del carrete , luego dos tapas hechas de terciado o hardboard y un tornillo pasante  con tuerca que sostenga ese "sandwiche" , entonces recién podrías aplicar mi método


----------



## juan47 (May 22, 2018)

Gracias probaré la sugerencia
He preferido consultar antes de volver a mi antipaciencia, pues no deseaba volver a bobinar
Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (May 22, 2018)

Yo he echo la de *DOSMETROS *alguna ves cuando recién empece, luego me sirvió para no cometer el mismo error.

Si no es mucho, va a ir pero generalmente y lo recomendable(sobre todo si es para uno) es re-bobinar siendo prolijo y ordenado.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## juan47 (May 22, 2018)

Gracias ricbevi
Ya procure ser ordenado y tensar el cable con los dedos
Me imagino que se me fue de dimensiones por el papel que puse entre capa y capa, ya que no encontre del mismo grueso

Si funciona lo dejare como esta, sino realizare de nuevo la tarea
Muy agradecido


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2018)

Fijate, si cede y se va acomodando , te queda de aprendizaje para el próximo , de usar aislantes finos y flexibles y no cruzar entre si las espiras.

Saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (May 23, 2018)

Suele suceder y son detalles que hasta no estar en los finales, no saltan a la vista que serán un problema.

Seguramente te funcionara si la "violencia" ejercida no corta o hace alguna de las suyas.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2018)

Seee , por eso es mejor el carrete que te da "visión" a medida que lo vas haciendo


----------



## juan47 (May 23, 2018)

Es la suerte del principiante, nunca había bobinado
Menos mal que la chapu es para mi, hoy me pongo con la tarea
Pondré un grueso (rellenar el interior del carrete) con un trozo de madera unas décimas mas grande, y pondré dos trozos en el exterior, prensándolo con un sargento, hasta que quede el bobinado lo mas cerca o dentro del carrete
Gracias por las sugerencias, espero que la ley de Murphi no se cumpla
UnSaludo


----------

